# Pro's and con's of stringing a 6-string guitar with 7-string guitar strings?



## JacobThompson (May 28, 2007)

What are the pro's and con's of stringing a 6-string guitar with 7-string guitar strings?

I can live without the 1st string, but what else is affected? 

Would there be a large tonal difference between the 7th string playing on a 6-string guitar versus 7-string? 

Is this a widely used solution for people without a 7-string?

What would be a good choice of strings for this option? 

Thanks; nice forum,

Jacob


----------



## B Lopez (May 28, 2007)

I think the only pro/con would be if you like a wound 3rd string or not.

I used to do that to my 6er and tune it to B standard and I would have a wound 3rd string, I didnt like it a whole lot so I just buy baritone sets for it now.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

What your reffering to is what we call baritone tuning. It's fairly common for those who don't want to make the switch.

The difference in tone is mostly from 7 string PUs being EQed slightly different for clarity and such.

Just get a set of 12-13s, they should do well for B standard on a 6 string.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2007)

I use baritone 13's on my Schecter C1 tuned BEADGB. They certainly take some getting used to, and your wrists will be sore for a bit if you put a lot of playtime down on them. That said, they sound/work great and while not the shreddiest way to go, they really feel fucking great for grinding out low end rhythms. Not to mention that going Drop-A is a weeks worth of one-finger powerchord and uberlow add9 glory all in itself. 

If you've only got one guitar right now, I'd shy away from it if you practice for two or more hours a day because they really are a carpal tunnel inducing workout.


----------



## cow 7 sig (May 28, 2007)

try ernie ball or any other manufacture of strings,13 to 56.there on one of my 6strings and its tuned a e a d g b


----------



## JacobThompson (May 28, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the quick replies. 

I don't have a baritone guitar. So, do I want to go with baritone strings or 7-string strings and drop the 1st? 

Will a 10G string sound bad on a 6-string?

Thanks again,


Jacob


----------



## Naren (May 28, 2007)

I used to use 13-52 and 14-54 and 15-56 gauge strings (I'm pretty sure those were the gauges) on my Gibson (before I had a sevenstring). Normally I only tuned one step down, but I liked the tone I got out of really really thick strings. I tuned down to B a few times, but I usually was in DGCFAD or standard (I know. Some people would be like "Dude, at 15-56 in standard, you'll kill your neck." But there were no problems and my Gibson's neck still is really nice).

I don't really see the point of buying 7 string guitar strings if you don't have a seven string.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 28, 2007)

Just get strings which you like and get the guitar set up accordingly  I use "7-string" sized strings on all my guitars (64 gauge low string) and they all work great.


----------



## Durero (May 29, 2007)

You can calculate what kind of tension you're already used to with your current gage & tuning using the info in this post:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/27841-string-tension-spreadsheet-ver-1-1-a.html

Then just choose the gages you need to get the same tension in the tuning you want to change to.


----------



## Rindgecore (May 29, 2007)

my 2 6 strings are tuned to B, and I just use my normal 7 string sets without the high E. No huge tonal difference besides the wood and pickups.


----------

